Ask HN: What's one new skill you learned during Covid-19? - mrburton
======
maps7
None - but I am sure I'll have plenty more 'covid-19' time to learn something.

But seriously, I am just commenting to remind people that we're in a pandemic.
It's okay not to come out of this with new skills.

~~~
mrburton
I agree - we have _a lot_ more time to development new skills and improve
ourselves.

------
giantg2
I'm learning bass guitar. So I'm learning the basics and playing easy songs
like 7 Nation Army. I also have the Rocksmith game to help me.

I'm also culturing mushroom spawn to grow shiitake and lions mane. This
involves learning about mushrooms, lab equiptment, and sterile techniques. Of
course I dont want to buy expensive equipment so I'm homebrewing a lot of
equipment like a substitute for a laminar flow hood, or using 4oz mason jars
instead of petri dishes.

------
mindvirus
I've been super stressed by everything (young family living in NYC, no
childcare). I've been working on an app in Flutter in the evenings, and it's
been really cathartic just building something for the sake of building it.

~~~
mrburton
I use to live in NYC; in Battery Park City. I was looking to move back,
currently in Mountain View, then COVID-19 hit.

How is live in NY? I was there in Dec before this whole thing broke out and
returned to CA in mid-Jan 2020; mini vacation.

~~~
mindvirus
NYC itself is great. Parks are open and less crowded, subway is super clean,
and some street parking space has been reclaimed for outdoor dining. Almost
everyone is wearing a mask, and things are slowly opening up. It feels like
the recovery will be slow, but the city will come out of it stronger.

------
mrburton
For me - Cooking and furniture refurbishing

Making homemade bread, Italian food, various other meals from different
cultures etc.

------
rurban
Asian cooking. Gained 10 pounds.

------
eande
How option trading works and some self named guru do it.

~~~
person_of_color
Got a link?

------
random31415
Python, Computer Vision, Deep Learning.

